# round frame for stained glass



## chizlr40 (Feb 2, 2007)

my wife has bought a stained glass picture.it is round 21" across.it is about 1/8'thick and has a wire ring/frame around the outside.she would like to mount it in a wood frame.there are no hooks on the outside all smooth.how can i mount this without covering up too much of the picture.she would like it to hang so both sides have to look good.ideas?thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have a couple of round leaded glass pieces*

They don't have a frame, but if I were to make one I'd start with a segemented circle 8 or more segments, with mitered corners and at least two laminated layers, 3 would be better, of 1/8th thick material. and make the joints stagger over each other. A router would make the off set to hold the glass on one side after jig sawing the circle to the small diameter and sand it. An offset of 1/8" or so will hold the glass on the one side. The other side can just be set in the silicone used to retain the glass. 
I assume you want the wood frame to be appreciated as well as the glass, but not compete for interest. So a plain, straight grained wood will work better than one with a lot of figure. You could also center the glass in the frame, no routered offset, and just silicone it. Galziers points will secure it until the silicone sets up. 
One the frame and glass are secure use can use 2 hooks at 10 and 2 o'clock with a wire to hang it. A single hook will also work if screwed in substantially. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## chizlr40 (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks woodnthings sort of the only thing you can do,just checking for some interesting ideas.i am in oakland co also.where do you get most of your lumber?i know andersons any others?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Lumber source*

Depends...for oak I've had some milled and dryed and use that. Larger quantities of hardwood I go to L L Johnson in Charlotte.
http://www.theworkbench.com/
Great folks and a large variation and quantity. Check smaller one man mills, some are Amish. No names come to mind at the moment. Will post an edit if I remember. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's some inprocess pics I took when making a round shadow box. I had to use thicker wood than you probably want for your glass but same principle. I used a 1/2" thick facing piece and glued to the thick backing piece to allow for the glass to have a lip to sit against as the glass was installed from the back.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Are you any good with a lathe? I've seen some circular frames turned on a swivel headstock.


----------



## chizlr40 (Feb 2, 2007)

*round frame*

thanks for the infro and great pics you guys make woodworking infro a lot eaiser to come by.


----------



## Peter Benders (May 31, 2009)

circular rings of diff color might look gud.


----------

